# Lingenfelter's Revenge GTO



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

An old Chief engineer I used to work with races a C5 Vette down the straight line on weekends for grins now that he's retired. He passed the Lingenfelter link onto me after he opted for one of their LS1 530 hp packages. He stopped in for the tour and left with the package. Said the shop and folks were top notch. In going thru the site I found their GTO packages interesting. 

Check out the Revenge GTO body kit and complete car package.

www.revengedesignsllc.com/lpe_gto.html

www.lingenfelter.com

Enjoy!
Red Beard


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

That is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok like that is bad A$$!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

ls2weber said:


> Ok like that is bad A$$!


Took the words out of my mouth.

My new backround.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Not bad! :cheers My only dislike is the fender flares.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

how much does it cost and where would you get it done?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> Not bad! :cheers My only dislike is the fender flares.


Yea, front so so but a bit extreme in the rear because they roll them out 4 inches to accomodate 275 x 35 x 20 tires.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

thecommish16 said:


> how much does it cost and where would you get it done?


Its not published on the site, but based on the $19,995 package price for the 427 LS2 engine that puts out 530 hp, I'd say.... an arm, a leg and 1st born for the complete Lingenfelter Signature Series Revenge GTO. Which is ok unless they want them from the right side of your body if you drive a left hand drive car.:lol: 

Contact Email: 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
Ph: 1.260.724.4000 
Fax: 1.260.724.4019 

Revenge Designs LLC
1236 Patterson Street 
Decatur, Indiana 
USA, 46733


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry.... I thought that the "Fast and the Furious" franchise was done filming, meaning that this car has lost all of its purpose. Give me the engine/tranny mods, keep the body-kit, and shoot your designer. Shame on you guys for encouraging this type of inappropriate behavior.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

exwrx said:


> Shame on you guys for encouraging this type of inappropriate behavior.


What is this? 8th grade?

Yeash.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Love the front end, and like the rockers, the rear view mirrors appear to be manually adjustable not electric...... as for the rear..... NO like. Don't care for the blackened area around the license plate nor the exhaust ports. The OEM rear would compliment the front end better than what is displayed. Just my 2 clams.......*


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Love the front end, and like the rockers, the rear view mirrors appear to be manually adjustable not electric...... as for the rear..... NO like. Don't care for the blackened area around the license plate nor the exhaust ports. The OEM rear would compliment the front end better than what is displayed. Just my 2 clams.......*


Each to their own. I like the overall package. Rear view's are electric with turn signal lights. Only thing I don't like about the rear mimic of the Vette exhause tips, the exhust system follows the OEM route to the factory outlet points, then makes 2 hard 90's to the tips. This adds backpressure and decreased exhaust flow, so I'd prefer the tips moved out to the ends like the factory setup.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Red Beard. 

Love the drivetrain and the side mirrors -- but just not feeling the rest of it. Awesome effort, though. Just don't care for the design.

Too bad they didn't base their design on the HSV version. That would've been cool.


----------



## chevylover (Jan 3, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Yea, front so so but a bit extreme in the rear because they roll them out 4 inches to accomodate 275 x 35 x 20 tires.


I think the fender flares make it look like an RX-8. You'd think with flares they would put bigger tires than 275's. I was able to run those on my 99 Mustang GT on stock rims with no mods.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

*mods*

I thought the car looks good but I am not impressed with it at any price


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Thanks for the link, Red Beard.
> 
> Love the drivetrain and the side mirrors -- but just not feeling the rest of it. Awesome effort, though. Just don't care for the design.
> 
> Too bad they didn't base their design on the HSV version. That would've been cool.


BA,
Yea, :cheers each to their own taste in sheet metal appearance. Nothing wrong with that. The HSV GTO has some appearance parts I like, but its not the rear. 

To me Revenge blended the Pontiac grill with the Monaro lower extension on the front, rear is a mixed bag (I don't like the placement of the exhaust in the center like a cheepo knockoff version of the Vette's) and the fender flares are excessively pronounced, reminding me of the ones on my 00 S-10 Extreme pickup truck. 

Somewhere I read the Revenge designers are former down under HSV engineers and the car won some type of after-market trade show award from GM. I put the link's on the forum for people to check out because I found them interesting, not good or bad, just interesting. 

FYI, Revenge body kit mods installed with complete paint work (including wheels, tires, brakes, exhaust) less engine upgrade, cost is a hair under $14k. Engine upgrade to 530 hp runs just under $20k. To me each is a wallet buster but for comparison purposes "only", a pimped out GTO from Lingenfelters and Revenge Design would run $34k plus a used base model costing, say $23k or new for $30k, making an estimated total range from $57k to $64k invested,,,,, now compare that to the Shelby, Roush Racing and Saleen slowstangs going for all that and much more $$$$ (in February the Saleens on display at the auto show were priced between $70 and $80K and all 3 of the above stangs still sport that ugly flat black plastic side rear view mirror, wtf :willy: ) so, I'd take the Revenge if forced to choose between them.

But, for that kind of money you could do much more with a mix and match of various readily available after market body parts, hell of a custom paint scheme, crop the top and drop in the sun roof we got stiffed on as an option (or get topless) but mainly a must have is to install the 427 LS2 Lingenfelter engine. Ahhhh a real snake charmer!!!  

Red Beard


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

It could use 4 more driving lights! LOL that is my only problem with it.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Not bad. I like the front, rear, rockers, mirrors. The rear spoiler is much more subtle and better looking than the factory wing. The front is somewhat reminiscent of the Holden HSV with the vertical driving lights. 

The whole package is subtle and tasteful except.......those plastic fender tack ons! What were they thinking? They obviously cut the sheet metal and used molded plastic to add the extra volume and finish off the cut. Quick and cheap but.....does not look organic to the overall design. It looks like a cheap plastic tack-on a la Pontiac's dubious heritage or ricer culture.

I guess it's functional and allows a much larger rear tire which is sorely needed, even with the stock engine. But, it is fugly! 

As for the price, $15K is a little steep for a bunch of plastic. At half that price, they'd probably sell pretty well. But this is doomed to be a low volume proposition for the creator and they've got a sizable investment in the tooling for the plastic parts. They likely can't get to a price point of $7.5K without losing money. Still, overall not a bad effort. Wish the factory cars had most of these styling elements.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

white one looks sweet...
Bill


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Revenge is having an open house on the 28th of this month. Am flying up to meet Peter and check out the car before I commit to having it done to mine. It's $10,000 just for the body kit installed.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's mine after a year long build:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

^^I like that. Except one little thing and thats how the front of the hood meets up with the front bumper cover. It has a weird gap. Other than that its nice.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ agreed. What wheels are those?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

HRE Comp 20's 9.5x19 front & 11.5x19 rear


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Those fender flairs ruin it for me. Reminds me of the first Chevy Avalanche's fenders. If they were blended into the fenders with filler it might look better to me. The rest is okay except for the rear bumper. The thought of having 11.5 rear wheels is pleasing. I'd like to see a straight rear shot to check out the width of the tires.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like that car. I have to say the gap between the hood and nose piece is problematic, but the rest of it is awesome. What does the back look like?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here ya go:


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont really like the RX8 Fender flares, But it does look sick! from the side view it looks like a Drag car. Maybe its just the stance but its sexy either way.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The fender flares are horrific! I dont like the whole thing. And thats a crazy amount of money for it. For that price you could probably have some real work done and have something that looks like this








Look at the meats on the rear....


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The real package I saw on a GTO at 2007 Nationals and it looked awesome. Ftlfirefighter, yours is not as eye catching.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

It's one of those cars you just have to see in person. I flew up to Decatur to meet with Peter and see one for myself before going ahead with it. The flares hide how the fenders were stretched, 2" each side in the rear and 1" in the front. His inspiration came from the "coupe 4" model, considering he is Australian.... 

Here's a pic of the engine bay:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Chad Golen built LS7 based, 9:1, Harrop HTV-2300 supercharged 800HP+


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Man, I think it looks different and very cool.
Guys, negative comments on a man's custom GTO is kind of like asking a buddy why he married the b**** two hours after the wedding.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> Man, I think it looks different and very cool.
> Guys, negative comments on a man's custom GTO is kind of like asking a buddy why he married the b**** two hours after the wedding.


Thanks Brother!! I couldn't have put it better myself :lol: :cheers

In the five years I've been a member here I've never bashed on another's car no matter HOW F***'d up it was... You either love the Revenge design or you hate it; there's very little middle ground but I suggest you check one out in person (if possible) before passing judgement. 

If anyone thinks they can do better, be my guest and put YOUR money where your mouth is...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> Man, I think it looks different and very cool.
> Guys, negative comments on a man's custom GTO is kind of like asking a buddy why he married the b**** two hours after the wedding.


Voicing opinions doesn't necessarily mean that there negative comments. The term "To each his/her own" clearly explains that there are no hard feeling but that someone else's cup of tea is not another person's. If someone doesn't like something of mine I don't worry about it. As long as I like it that's all that matters. If I worried about what others thought I would have gotten rid of my GTO years ago based on what Mustang drivers think about it.

*Ftlfirefighter*, if you're gonna take comments too personal you shouldn't post pictures of your ride on this forum because there is rarely a case where *ALL *members like something that someone has done to their car. Like I said if you like your design don't trip. Plus this isn't about putting money where someone's mouth is. Maybe others rather put their money somewhere else instead of in a car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Chad Golen built LS7 based, 9:1, Harrop HTV-2300 supercharged 800HP+


Man, that looks awesome!!! :cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I think you doing a good job of ignoring the haters. It's different, so it's cool. I'm not a fan but the rear bumper looks great, those wheels gotta weigh nothing, and i bet you stomp about anything that comes your way. That things gotta fly.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks man! She gets a lot of double takes on the road by guys trying to figure out what the heck it is...lol You're right, they only weigh 20lbs a wheel. The car shakes a bit sitting at a light, the smell of VP 103 wafting out the pipes. Just yesterday a guy in a blacked out new CTS-V wound up next to me revving his engine! When I revved a bit he stopped...LOL


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Chad Golen built LS7 based, 9:1, Harrop HTV-2300 supercharged 800HP+


I think we can all agree that this is awesome! arty:


----------

